# Our new boy!



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He's adorable! Can't wait to hear what you decide on for a name. Such an exciting time!


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Aw, he is beautiful! Found this really awesome website with meanings of dog names etc:Fun Dog Names Good luck with the search!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness...is he ever cute!!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwwww, what a cute little guy! How old is he? I can't wait to see more pictures of him. What a wonderful journey you have ahead of you. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Oh my, what a cutie!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations and happy new spoo to you!! Have a blast with him!:boy:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He looks so shy with that cute head tilt he's doing. Congratulations!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Aaaaah, he's beautiful!!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't always tell on my monitor; is he white or cream? He is absolutely adorable. I just wanna hug him! He looks like an elegant little gentleman.
How old is he?


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

He is beautiful!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Bet this is the last pic we'll ever see of him sitting still! He is precious!


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He turned 8 weeks on the 20th. although I think he was extra quiet in the picture because we had just picked him up, he's super cuddly and loves to be held (doesn't squirm a bit). Once he's down, though, he jumps, turns, runs, and pounces! It's so cute to watch him with our two mini's.


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> I can't always tell on my monitor; is he white or cream? He is absolutely adorable. I just wanna hug him! He looks like an elegant little gentleman.
> How old is he?


He's 8 weeks and cream.


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Too cute! Can't wait to see what name you decide on.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

He is absolutely lovably delicious! What a face! What adorable FEET! (I think I am fixated on poodle feet, but no cure necessary, thank you!)

Don't forget to do his *52 weeks* in photos! And if you need to ask what that is, as I did, ask me and I'll manage to collect a link before I start mindlessly babbling like I'm doing now! But you probably already know


----------



## KSPOO (Jan 2, 2012)

mdwcarolina said:


> He is absolutely lovably delicious! What a face! What adorable FEET! (I think I am fixated on poodle feet, but no cure necessary, thank you!)
> 
> Don't forget to do his *52 weeks* in photos! And if you need to ask what that is, as I did, ask me and I'll manage to collect a link before I start mindlessly babbling like I'm doing now! But you probably already know


I'm not familiar. Please...fill me in!  Oh, and I share the same spoo paw addiction!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's adorable! I love how they grow before your eyes. I swear you wake up some mornings and they're bigger! Such a sweet faced little baby.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Your poodle puppy is beautiful! I would want to hold him on my lap to cuddle all of the time. And what name will you choose for your new boy?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ah, he's a handsome little fella. (What big paws!)  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

How cute is that little guy! Adorable. Thank you for sharing a pic of him with us. Paul


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He's very cute. Congrats!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Awww he's just precious! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

ooooohhh, so adorable!!! I can't hardly wait until I get one.


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

So precious! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about him! Congratulations!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

He is so cute. He sure isn't helping my case of "lack of puppy breath" at all!!!


----------

